# Wes Hauch signature!



## SandyRavage (Aug 25, 2015)

Pretty stoked about this but looks way different than I would have expected. Really love the color, and what looks like stainless components on the floyd. Curious to know all the details.

Hope it ends up with some of the high end specs the KM7 ended up with and sells extremely well... Fingers still crossed for a sig in dimeslime, or as a dime tribute of some sort.


----------



## DjentleVibes (Aug 25, 2015)

Wes Hauch just posted this on his instagram as a prototype for his signature model with Schecter. Thoughts?


----------



## feraledge (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow, very unexpected. And very cool. If that's a forearm contour I might be screwed.


----------



## Allealex (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, that wasn't expected at all


----------



## Cheap (Aug 25, 2015)

my seafoam green tele gas will never end.. also, way to go schecter for _again_ doing something awesome (even though it's an artist sig). This year has really gotten them back at the forefront of killer, versatile guitars

*edit: can't say i'm too hot for the abalone? inlays*


----------



## DjentleVibes (Aug 25, 2015)

Cheap said:


> my seafoam green tele gas will never end.. also, way to go schecter for _again_ doing something awesome (even though it's an artist sig). This year has really gotten them back at the forefront of killer, versatile guitars
> 
> *edit: can't say i'm too hot for the abalone? inlays*



Definitely. Never thought I would gas for a tele with a floyd. Seafoam green is starting to pop up everywhere in metal and I dig it


----------



## celticelk (Aug 25, 2015)

Hopefully that'll lead to additional 7-string tele models. Maybe one with a fixed bridge and a non-hideous color scheme.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 25, 2015)

Unusual Tele color (more common on Strats) and the black pearloid pickguard is an other odd choice. Really curious if it'll have an inline headstock. 

But always nice to have more traditional-ish options.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 25, 2015)

celticelk said:


> a non-hideous color scheme.



...slap a tort guard on there and it's almost enough to tempt me to try 7s out again 

I also gotta say, that's the most fret access I have ever seen on a relatively traditional 24-fret T-style. Usually it cuts off at like 22, like on the ESP Stef Carpenters.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 25, 2015)

If it's a sig it certainly is a departure from the shapes I have come to know him for. 

I usually love sea foam and ivory/white and shiny pick guards but I feel the darker neck and bridge sort of feel a bit out of place.

Congrats for trying something different. I feel Shecter is being smart in filling gaps and who they endorse. It's just not my cup of tea. 

What about the headstock? No pics yet?


----------



## SandyRavage (Aug 25, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Unusual Tele color (more common on Strats) and the black pearloid pickguard is an other odd choice. Really curious if it'll have an inline headstock.
> 
> But always nice to have more traditional-ish options.



I thought the same exact thing but it definitely does work as far a scheme goes. I can picture it with anything other than a traditional headstock.

Hopefully this sells well enough to see a range of these as I would be tempted to snag this in a six string.



neurosis said:


> If it's a sig it certainly is a departure from the shapes I have come to know him for.
> 
> I usually love sea foam and ivory/white and shiny pick guards but I feel the darker neck and bridge sort of feel a bit out of place.
> 
> ...



Agree 100% I think Keith knocked it out of the park with a design that appeals to everyone, as well as a shape he was already associated with. I personally love the color, and hardware choices, but will be interested to see how this sells given how specific the look and specs are.

No pictures of the headstock yet but I imagine soon.


----------



## Philip N (Aug 25, 2015)

That's gorgeous! I wonder if there's a neck humbucker under the pickguard.
The way its shadows are on the body and the way the "singlecoil" looks through its cutout sure look goofy to me.

philip


----------



## stevexc (Aug 25, 2015)

Philip N said:


> That's gorgeous! I wonder if there's a neck humbucker under the pickguard.
> The way its shadows are on the body and the way the "singlecoil" looks through its cutout sure look goofy to me.
> 
> philip




Looks more like they just did a couple "mockup" shots with different pickguards without attaching them. I don't know that they'd get a 7-string HS Tele pickguard made just to hide a neck humbucker.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 25, 2015)

What's the deal with that neck pickup? It looks like it's not fastened to the pickguard/it sits underneath the pickguard. Is it direct mounted or something and they just left screw holes in the guard? Not that it matters, because I think that's a spiffy looking guitar all the same. I may have to give one of these a go at some point.

edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Matthew (Aug 25, 2015)

This combines all the random things I have GAS for into one guitar. I'd like to see how this differs from the final product.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 25, 2015)

Tele? Sometimes I wonder how much say the company has in the shape of endorser signatures. Looks great but I was definitely expecting a super strat of some sort.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 25, 2015)

Is that a 2nd switch or a different knob? Hard to tell what's going on there exactly. 

We're living in the golden age of sick axes!

Edit: Holy sh*t, does that mean this thing is gonna be available lefty? Shproingdinglesqueedlybomp!!!!


----------



## TamanShud (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like a one knob, two switch layout. No idea what the other one is for, in/out of phase or a killswitch would be my bet.


----------



## Static (Aug 25, 2015)

Guess i'm out of the loop but I thought hauch was with Jackson?


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, that's something new and different. Got my attention!


----------



## Zado (Aug 25, 2015)

W-w-where's my banshee based superstrat?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 25, 2015)

Give that thing a tortoise pickguard and I'll be quite happy.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 25, 2015)

Zado said:


> W-w-where's my banshee based superstrat?



Looks like you got a Banshee-based super-Tele instead, at least that's what the fret access and neck joint lead me to believe.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 25, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Looks more like they just did a couple "mockup" shots with different pickguards without attaching them. I don't know that they'd get a 7-string HS Tele pickguard made just to hide a neck humbucker.



I think the pickguard is attached with black screws, otherwise you'd see the Seafoam peeking through. As for the neck pickup, it could be direct mounted like the bridge pickup and they decided not to cut "ears" (for access to the screws) around the pickup hole on the proto.

RE-EDIT: I was wrong, stevexc and Philip N called it.


----------



## Zado (Aug 25, 2015)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Looks like you got a Banshee-based super-Tele instead, at least that's what the fret access and neck joint lead me to believe.



Well,fine enought,at least something diverse on the scene,the banshee series will be enlarged next year anyway
They just need NOT TO MESS UP with the headstock now!


----------



## oracles (Aug 25, 2015)

I could totally get behind this if it didn't have a pickguard on it.


----------



## bloc (Aug 25, 2015)

Love this guy and I'm glad he opted for something out of the ordinary. I'm not sure if it will have a positive effect on sales, but perhaps it will break young players out of the super strat mold.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, I was expecting a superstrat as well, but I just think this is ugly (at least for me). Nice fret access, but that's probably the only thing that I like about it haha. Good for Wes though. Like others have said, he's breaking newer players out of the superstrat mold into something different.

I'm still waiting for a KM-7 FR, but that'll probably never happen.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 25, 2015)

So much hope from me. That said glad it's different and that others are excited. Now if someone would rock a xiphos with a wizard 3 neck and a hipshot....


----------



## feraledge (Aug 25, 2015)

Fingers crossed for reverse in line headstock.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 25, 2015)

What band does Wes play in now?


----------



## stevexc (Aug 25, 2015)

isispelican said:


> What band does Wes play in now?



Metal Archives says Glass Casket.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 25, 2015)

And I was JUST talking about what might happen if someone made a Tele that had a seafoam green finish. Damn that looks nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 25, 2015)

I think I love Wes Hauch now.


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks pretty interesting to me. Hard to see what construction is that, but I guess it's not bolt-on. If that's correct, it wont appear on my GAS radar, thankfully.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 26, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> Looks pretty interesting to me. Hard to see what construction is that, but I guess it's not bolt-on. If that's correct, it wont appear on my GAS radar, thankfully.



Look closer, definitely bolt-on.


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 26, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks that this is even more hideous than the tele Michael Keene got from jackson (and that was pretty bad)?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 26, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that this is even more hideous than the tele Michael Keene got from jackson (and that was pretty bad)?



Seems like it's got people either hot or cold for it. I was hot but then I remembered that Floyd 7 = narrower string spacing at the nut which is a turn off when you have bratwurst fingers like me. I'm actually kind of grateful as this would have derailed my master plan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that this is even more hideous than the tele Michael Keene got from jackson (and that was pretty bad)?



Probably not, but I disagree a good bit. This has a consistent color scheme. Seafoam green, black, and subtle inlays. I also don't think this is the final look, since the pickguard doesn't look secured on there. Seems like he's trying different styles. Hope he picks pearloid or just plain black. Pearloid pickguards blend in with black hardware, IMO.

The Jackson, on the other hand, was a pure abomination. Nothing on the guitar matched. It was like splattering different jars of paint on a canvas. 

I'm curious as to what the neck single is? An SSL with custom polepieces, or a new custom pickup?

Also, for the love of god this better have a reverse 7-in-line headstock. 



> I also gotta say, that's the most fret access I have ever seen on a relatively traditional 24-fret T-style. Usually it cuts off at like 22, like on the ESP Stef Carpenters.



Schecter and Carvin are the only 2 companies I've seen that have 24-fret Teles with good fret access.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm curious as to what the neck single is? An SSL with custom polepieces, or a new custom pickup?



I believe it's a full size humbucker hiding under an uncut/unmounted pickguard, somebody called it earlier in the thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh that makes sense. Maybe there's a chance he won't even go with the pickguard?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh that makes sense. Maybe there's a chance he won't even go with the pickguard?



I doubt it, to the layman it might appear too similar to the Garza sig (unless you get that inline headstock you're hoping for, reverse or not).


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2015)

25.5" scale guys





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I love Wes Hauch now.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 26, 2015)

I need this. 

It's nearly everything I want in a guitar:

Tele shape, 7 string, HS configuration, 24 frets. I would've opted for a 3 way blade + push-pull for the bridge but a toggle will work for me and it isn't my signature guitar 

Now if only we can get a 6 string version as well!


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2015)

Guamskyy said:


> I need this.
> 
> It's nearly everything I want in a guitar:
> 
> ...



If a 6 string version comes out,I might actually ignore my hate for FR....


....if the headstock is the traditional one of course


----------



## neurosis (Aug 26, 2015)

Looking at it again today I feel like this isn't really popping Seafoam but more of a teal, darker color that's actually got more blue in it. That or the picture is darker. 

I can't wait to see where they take this but so far I am feeling a soso about it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I doubt it, to the layman it might appear too similar to the Garza sig (unless you get that inline headstock you're hoping for, reverse or not).



Given that Garza might be leaving them for Ibanez, it may not be too much of a hassle.



neurosis said:


> Looking at it again today I feel like this isn't really popping Seafoam but more of a teal, darker color that's actually got more blue in it. That or the picture is darker.
> 
> I can't wait to see where they take this but so far I am feeling a soso about it.



Seafoam comes in different shades. Depends on the manufacturer, I guess. I've even seen some Fenders that look different.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Aug 26, 2015)

Seafoam green and surf green are hard to photograph and in person the shades very depending on the lighting. This one looks to be seafoam though. I would agree that it looks like it has a neck humbucker. Based on the amount of switches and push pull volume there wouldn't be enough options available with a single in the neck. 

I love seafoam and surf green guitars. I am just now finishing up a surf green strat build. I like where this is headed. Wes is awesome.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 26, 2015)

It's certainly very unique.


I like that artist's sigs are starting to incorporate a lot more than just a few spec changes on an already existing model.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Aug 26, 2015)

He just tweeted a pic of it with black pickguard and neck humbucker showing.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 26, 2015)

And you didn't post it? What GIVES MAN??!!?!


----------



## stevexc (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh and here's the tweet.

The way he phrased that seems to imply it'll be available in both configs?

EDIT: He also commented a couple times that he prefers it as an HS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

Keep it black and H-S. 

Recieve everyone's money. 

Also, if it IS released as an H-H, we need pickup covers. Those routes are WAY too big. 

EDIT: Holy ...., spoke wheel truss rod!  I think this is the first ever production Schecter with one.


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2015)

The other one looks better,this is just too regular


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

Zado said:


> The other one looks better,this is just too regular



I do agree that it looks a bit plain. Needs a B/W/B pickguard to fix it.


----------



## Lord_Kain (Aug 26, 2015)

who is wes hauch??


----------



## cardinal (Aug 26, 2015)

Sea foam green with a Floyd and blacked-out hardware, pickguard, and fretboard: like wearing seersucker pants with a black leather motorcycle jacket. Maybe that's the look he's going for... But it's not for me.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Aug 26, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> And you didn't post it? What GIVES MAN??!!?!



I was on my phone and it's a bitch to post pics on this site from phones. For me anyway.


For those who might not have heard of Wes.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 26, 2015)

Lord_Kain said:


> who is wes hauch??



Ex-The Faceless, current Glass Casket, Keith Merrow's other BFF when he's not hangin' with Loomis.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Keep it black and H-S.
> 
> Recieve everyone's money.



+1. I'm definitely really feeling the black over the black pearl. I still think tort would look top notch, or even regular pearl (if he wanted it to look like a 50s diner).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2015)

Lord_Kain said:


> who is wes hauch??



Popular Internet guitarist. 

He was with The Faceless for thier last album and filled in for some other bands live. Really great player. He used to post here too. 

I think he's with Glass Casket now apparently, but who knows what that means as they haven't had an album in forever.


----------



## Lord_Kain (Aug 26, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Popular Internet guitarist.
> 
> He was with The Faceless for thier last album and filled in for some other bands live. Really great player. He used to post here too.
> 
> I think he's with Glass Casket now apparently, but who knows what that means as they haven't had an album in forever.



oh, gotcha, thanks dude


----------



## feraledge (Aug 26, 2015)

I see a forearm contour, I am happy. Would love to see the headstock, but definitely think the H-S works best on a 24 fret supertele.
That's a rad ass sig though!


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh btw the added switch is a blower switch


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 26, 2015)

Given how awesome his Bernie Rico custom was (God I miss playing that thing) this will probably be equally awesome


----------



## ras1988 (Aug 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, if it IS released as an H-H, we need pickup covers. Those routes are WAY too big. .



Which is funny given how tight that trem cavity route is, might have been to accommodate or try other pickups in there that had a larger footprint. Might be in the cards and they just wanted approval on the overall design as it is a prototype.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

He's probably doing what Keith did and swapping between covered and uncovered. I guess if he goes with uncovered the routes will be a lot smaller.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 26, 2015)

Zado said:


> Oh btw the added switch is a blower switch



Wat? You mean like a boost?

Also, I see this being available in a white/black scheme.

edit: ah blower switch, going from an altered tone with rolled back knobs to full-on crunch and back, gotcha.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 26, 2015)

Mangle said:


> Wat? You mean like a boost?
> 
> Also, I see this being available in a white/black scheme.



Basically you flip the switch it creates a connection straight from the bridge pickup to the output jack, overriding everything else.

Say you've got the neck pickup selected and split and the tone knob turned down halfway and the volume turned down a little, hitting the blower switch will bypass all of that and route full-strength bridge pickup to the output. Flipping it back will put you where you were.


----------



## bloc (Aug 26, 2015)

That feature was on Guthrie Govan's signature Suhr. Pretty cool and underrated feature I must say.


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2015)

Mangle said:


> Wat? You mean like a boost?
> 
> Also, I see this being available in a white/black scheme.
> 
> edit: ah blower switch, going from an altered tone with rolled back knobs to full-on crunch and back, gotcha.



Yeah,like stevexc said it's a device to bypass all the volume-tone settings on you guitar and going full throttle until the switch is back to off position. Very cool indeed,should be a must for a LP player


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 26, 2015)

But why put a blower switch on a guitar with only one volume knob and no tone controls, especially when the coil split can almost do the same trick  Like Zado said, it would be a nice feature for a LP style 2v2t config.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> But why put a blower switch on a guitar with only one volume knob and no tone controls, especially when the coil split can almost do the same trick  Like Zado said, it would be a nice feature for a LP style 2v2t config.



Not really. A coil split helps to sound like a SC, but won't make a dynamic amp clean on it's own. It can also double as a killswitch.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 26, 2015)

This guitar continues to fascinate me. Can't wait for more specs.


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Taikatatti (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks longer than 25,5 to me. Hope it's atleast 26,5 scale and they include a hipshot version.


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 27, 2015)

I think that the first pic that was shared is the same guitar, just with different pickguard layered upon the original black one (looks elevated). It's really easy to move a pickguard beneath the strings on a Floyd-equipped guitar.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 27, 2015)

Eh, I was hoping for more the Avenger style headstock, with matching paint


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2015)

Bigsby said:


>



I am now fully on board.


----------



## Zado (Aug 27, 2015)

Now I essentially have to get one no matter what,sounds good.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice. Love the headstock.

I just can't dig sea foam green, though. I've played around with some of those virtual Tele builders and there just didn't a pickguard/pickup/hardware color combination that looks good to me. Oh well.


----------



## Vairish (Aug 27, 2015)

Super quick composite:


----------



## feraledge (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep, there goes the wallet.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 27, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> I think that the first pic that was shared is the same guitar, just with different pickguard layered upon the original black one (looks elevated). It's really easy to move a pickguard beneath the strings on a Floyd-equipped guitar.



It definitely was. You can see some drop shadow around it, and it overlaps the fretboard.



Zeno said:


> Eh, I was hoping for more the Avenger style headstock, with matching paint



Reversed, matching Avenger headstock, H/S config and a WBW pickguard would have me fully on board.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2015)

It's ok not to like this right?


----------



## Zado (Aug 27, 2015)

Tesla said:


> It's ok not to like this right?



No,but we love you anyway


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been wanting for a FR equipped 7 - this is not good for the GAS, perhaps I can get one as a gift to myself for finishing up grad school. Tortoise pickguard blank will be acquired.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm glad he kept the vintage vibe going.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 27, 2015)

I... don't love the headstock. Not with the ebony fretboard. With a maple board it would look sweet, but I feel that if it were black or seafoam it would look better. The headstock style though is perfect.

Also I seriously laughed at the inevitable "This is awesome make a version with no Floyd" comment.


...yes I realize how hypocritical those two statements make me look. Don't care, not buying it anyways


----------



## Zado (Aug 27, 2015)

stevexc said:


> I... don't love the headstock. Not with the ebony fretboard. With a maple board it would look sweet, but I feel that if it were black or seafoam it would look better. The headstock style though is perfect.
> 
> Also I seriously laughed at the inevitable "This is awesome make a version with no Floyd" comment.
> 
> ...



We love you anyway too


----------



## neurosis (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats to him but now that I see that the color is dark and the headstock is almost yellow I don´t think I like it. There are too many things going on this at once for my taste. I think if all hardware was gold or silver it would look less out of place and more classy... but it´s an ebony board with offset dots so I am not sure. Maple on this would look great though.

Anyway. It´s his sig so congrats to him!


----------



## Zado (Aug 27, 2015)

That's weird,cause I'm really no great fan of FR bridge (for setup reasons mainly),I hate teles,and generally don't like purchasing signature guitars.

That said,if they made this as 6 string too,I'd gladly get one...probably the only signature I'd get too


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Aug 27, 2015)

I need one of these.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 27, 2015)

Inline seven string headstock!

Not super related, but I really hope they put that on the Banshee soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2015)

Now that I'm looking at it, I do hope it comes with a matching headstock. If it had chrome hardware, it would be fine, but with black hardware, it reminds me too much of the problems I had with the Apex.


----------



## Zado (Aug 27, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Not super related, but I really hope they put that on the Banshee soon.


This would be so titz. And it's not entirely impossible,since Captain Anderton in a banshee related vid,commented that the actual model is going for cheap possibly for a restyle in a near future (2016).

So finger crossed for titties


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Aug 27, 2015)

I like the headstock finish. It fits the vintage/fender vibe. I think fenders with matching headstock finish look weird. 

I am usually one that prefers matching the headstock to the body color on most other guitars though.


----------



## source field (Aug 27, 2015)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Give that thing a *MINT GREEN PICKGUARD* and I'll be very happy.



This


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2015)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I like the headstock finish. It fits the vintage/fender vibe. I think fenders with matching headstock finish look weird.
> 
> I am usually one that prefers matching the headstock to the body color on most other guitars though.



I would agree, but like I said, the black hardware throws it off a bit.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 27, 2015)

I equate the off color of the headstock to a kind of put together on the fly, make do with what you got on hand instrument.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 27, 2015)

If there's an H-S with a hipshot bridge then FML

Not ready to commit to a floyd. The PRS trem is enough for me


----------



## big_aug (Aug 27, 2015)

Tesla said:


> It's ok not to like this right?



I threw up in my mouth a little when I looked at it


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm on board 100%  been following this for a few days on Instagram and have been GAS'n hard even though I just got a Surf Green Carvin 7 this year  a Seafoam Green Tele 7 would be the perfect compliment! 

I also noticed that the locking and intonation screws on the Floyd look like the FU-Tone Titanium replacement ones, which would be a cool add-on for a production model. I'm still more into fixed bridges, but would have no problem if they didn't also release a Hipshot version, ya know? It just looks so rad with the black Floyd, spoke truss rod adjustment, and natural reverse in-line headstock. Classic, but subtly heavy as fark. 

The blower switch is a nice addition, too. I have one wired up in my TL60 and it's so awesome I'm going to be adding push-push pots on all of my guitars. Some will go directly from bridge pickup to jack, and some will go from pickup selector to jack so I can still have splitting options on my 5-way switches. Anyway...

I'm also really hoping this one comes with stainless frets like the KM-7 since that would add a HUGE value factor.


----------



## Edika (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks really nice and it's cool to see something like this coming into production. I'm currently GASing for other stuff and if I'm going Tele style I'd probably go for one of the a Tele things in one of the GTR runs.


----------



## Zado (Aug 28, 2015)

Funny enough, another Schecter guy's having a green guitar at home soon,though not a diamond series,but hey,maybe they've finally started accepting green as existent color 











I like seeing artists from the same brand having such natural relationship,it's not something you see that often in music businness.
And it's just impressive how nice Nick can be with facebook people


----------



## patdavidmusic (Aug 29, 2015)

Such a cool colour, i'm really liking that along with the schecter that Nick Johnson got sent


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Aug 29, 2015)

Not really the biggest fan of this, but as others have said, it's nice to see someone change it up a bit. 

I'm wondering about the colour of that maple headstock though. Could just be bad lighting, but it looks like it's that "McDonald Yellow" shade of maple that the old Loomis models were famous for. Really thought Schecter had moved on from that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 29, 2015)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Really thought Schecter had moved on from that.



Given it's Wes' design, I don't know if that's their choice.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 29, 2015)

wow, I'm liking this a lot! Both the modern tele shape and the color! very, very cool!!!


----------



## Zado (Aug 29, 2015)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Not really the biggest fan of this, but as others have said, it's nice to see someone change it up a bit.
> 
> I'm wondering about the colour of that maple headstock though. Could just be bad lighting, but it looks like it's that "McDonald Yellow" shade of maple that the old Loomis models were famous for. Really thought Schecter had moved on from that.



Possibly bad lighting,schecter bolt on models have always had very natural looking necks


----------



## Hey_Im_FinN (Aug 29, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Basically you flip the switch it creates a connection straight from the bridge pickup to the output jack, overriding everything else.
> 
> Say you've got the neck pickup selected and split and the tone knob turned down halfway and the volume turned down a little, hitting the blower switch will bypass all of that and route full-strength bridge pickup to the output. Flipping it back will put you where you were.



I've always thought about something like that! 

EDIT: I wonder what bridge pickup that is.


----------



## Zado (Sep 2, 2015)

I read so much hate for this on the web,but I love it,no reason why,but it do. I just hope the neck sc will get back soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks like it'll be like the KM series with the non-matching back.


----------



## Jorock (Sep 2, 2015)

not sure about that seafoam


----------



## SandyRavage (Sep 2, 2015)

Was on board and cautiously optimistic but looking at the whole picture the headstock kills it for me. But then again it's not my sig  in a more traditional color that might work but for me it just doesn't sit or flow right.

Hopefully this sells great for him and people are stoked about it.


----------



## bloc (Sep 3, 2015)

The headstock looks like it's the same length as the body in that pic


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 3, 2015)

I personally don't think the seafoam/black hardware/pickguard color go very well together. If it had a white pickguard, that would probably improve it greatly.


----------



## SandyRavage (Sep 3, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> I personally don't think the seafoam/black hardware/pickguard color go very well together. If it had a white pickguard, that would probably improve it greatly.




I don't think the pickguard is what throws it off. That's such an easy change is negligible to me. I think it's the scale of the headstock and the shape that made this a no go for me. It might have worked as a six string model but as a 7 it just looks off. And the off color really draws the eye and makes it look extremely phallic and fleshy  again nothing against Wes I just was super stoked when the first pics came out and now that I've seen the headstock can't get on board.

But again that's just my opinion and I sure don't play well enough to warrant a signature. I hope this does well for him.


----------



## geewhyell (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone else notice in the photo how the sides aren't seafoam green?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 3, 2015)

geewhyell said:


> Anyone else notice in the photo how the sides aren't seafoam green?



I pointed that out earlier. It's probably going to either have a fully black back or a transparent black back like the KM series. So, I think it's safe to assume the body will be swamp ash.


----------



## Mangle (Sep 3, 2015)

I, personally, thought Wes was a bit more savvy on things of this nature. As much as I want to like this guitar it's just not gonna make it with me either. I actually dig the headstock. I also like the oversize headstock on the new Trivium dude's Jackson. But he keeps it manageable by matching the headstock to the body. This is just too all over the place at once.... it hits the eye all wrong. There's nothing tying it all together.


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2015)

Considering Wes was playing Jacksons for a while, I'm going to assume one of these was the inspiration:


----------



## Mangle (Sep 3, 2015)

*NVRMND*


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Sep 3, 2015)

Can somebody Photoshop the headstock to make it match the body?I'm too lazy to do it myself lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 3, 2015)

Obsidian Soul said:


> Can somebody Photoshop the headstock to make it match the body?I'm too lazy to do it myself lol.


----------



## Mangle (Sep 3, 2015)

Sheesh, that's not really helping at all, is it?


----------



## Matt_D_ (Sep 3, 2015)

I think its the reverse headstock. just doesnt quite look right


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 3, 2015)

Randy said:


> Considering Wes was playing Jacksons for a while, I'm going to assume one of these was the inspiration:



Reminds me of the Devin Townsend ESP Tele, except not as hot.


----------



## SandyRavage (Sep 3, 2015)

There's no getting around that the schecter vintage headstock is a bit phallic in a 6 string and the sized up proportions and reverse bring it out in a way that is not particularly aesthetically pleasing especially with attention drawn to it given how all over the place this build looks. 

Props for Being unique but there's something to be said about the clean design aesthetic of the KM stuff. Would have been nice to see that carry over into a telecaster style with this signature...


----------



## Lada The Great (Sep 4, 2015)

It looks really good with black pickquard, but I dont like that white pickquard.


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 4, 2015)

I think it will be available in at least 2 color+pickguard schemes. At least I hope so.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 4, 2015)

SandyRavage said:


> I don't think the pickguard is what throws it off. That's such an easy change is negligible to me. I think it's the scale of the headstock and the shape that made this a no go for me. It might have worked as a six string model but as a 7 it just looks off. And the off color really draws the eye and makes it look extremely phallic and fleshy  again nothing against Wes I just was super stoked when the first pics came out and now that I've seen the headstock can't get on board.
> 
> But again that's just my opinion and I sure don't play well enough to warrant a signature. I hope this does well for him.



If the headstock size is bothering you, then there probably isn't much cosmetic that can help. I think it may be the angle of the picture making it look long, or maybe its narrowness emphasizing the length. Personally I love inline headstocks and while that one is a fairly boring, 'safe' one, it does sorta fit for me. May look better non-reversed though.

I still think it would look miles better with a simple, white (or 'fender' mint green) pickguard






Really simplifies the color palette, and matches with the 'light' feel that seafoam green gives. 

And with HeHasTheJazzHands's headstock:






I also think painted back and sides the same as the top would also look better.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Sep 4, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


The seafoam green you used on the headstock seems to be bluer than the body,but thanks anyway.Now I'm trying to debate which looks better


----------



## Zado (Sep 4, 2015)

Imho the matching hs looks somwhow cheap. I'd have made it black,but natural is just great.

That said,I'd sai Wes could have looked better with purple air


----------



## indreku (Sep 5, 2015)

Guys try to make the head stock black.. .would work little better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2015)

Couldn't make it black, but I edited my other picture to match it more.


----------



## Mangle (Sep 6, 2015)

Getting rid of that Dimmu Borgir shirt would help the most!

And any other color scheme at this point is going to help immensely. I could even see it with the same John 5 Tele sig. color scheme at this point. The design cue miasma this project has become to me is just..... I'm really kind of.....at this point....


----------



## narad (Sep 6, 2015)

Mangle said:


> Getting rid of that Dimmu Borgir shirt would help the most!
> 
> And any other color scheme at this point is going to help immensely. I could even see it with the same John 5 Tele sig. color scheme at this point. The design cue miasma this project has become to me is just..... I'm really kind of.....at this point....



It's weird... I didn't hear that Wes Hauch was crowdsourcing his sig's appearance, yet here we are.


----------



## Mangle (Sep 6, 2015)

narad said:


> It's weird... I didn't hear that Wes Hauch was crowdsourcing his sig's appearance, yet here we are.



Well smiley, we are on a PUBLIC FORUM and in a thread with the title WES HAUCH SIGNATURE!! so if you see Wes let him know that the design elements he's chosen to hallmark his latest signature guitar offering with are being generally received as ugly will ya?

And no I won't go on a date with you chees-a-roni, so don't ask!


----------



## wheelsdeal (Sep 7, 2015)

Mangle said:


> if you see Wes let him know that the design elements he's chosen to hallmark his latest signature guitar offering with are being generally received as ugly will ya?



I dont think Wes's concern is to please everyone.He was given the opportunity to create a signature guitar,one that will propably exclusively use for x amount of years,his primary concern is to spec it the way he likes it.

I personally have pretty much the same issues with that guitar (headstock,back color,floyd) but i wont campaign about it,its a signature guitar,the artist should spec it exactly the way he wants,he is the one stuck with it,not us.

Now if its gonna sell or not thats a different story.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 7, 2015)

Didn't he say there was a white one in the works, as well? I'd imagine that one will get a bit more love.


----------



## Yeah_man (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks Fugly for me

But each to their own


----------



## Zado (Sep 7, 2015)

It's your fault!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 7, 2015)

narad said:


> It's weird... I didn't hear that Wes Hauch was crowdsourcing his sig's appearance, yet here we are.





Zado said:


> It's your fault!



You have now.


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You have now.



Haha, okay, I won't hold my breathe for him to ask for random guys to criticise his t-shirts!

Looks awesome to me in the seafoam. It's the headstock I can't jive with.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 8, 2015)

Wait so was this neck position a humbucker the whole time but the pickguard covered half of it?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Sep 8, 2015)

Guamskyy said:


> Wait so was this neck position a humbucker the whole time but the pickguard covered half of it?



Yes


----------



## Zado (Sep 8, 2015)

Guamskyy said:


> Wait so was this neck position a humbucker the whole time but the pickguard covered half of it?



Don't think so,he actually talked about the single coil neck pickup on twitter


----------



## Mangle (Sep 8, 2015)

(If anybody had taken the time to look at my previous posts they would have seen that) I myself could see the seafoam happening with no problem, like it a bunch really but, yeah.... I'd sooner go with a plum crazy like you see on old Mopar if you're gonna insist on something as completely opposing as that headstock (or it's overall shape?). I knew the Tele. body shape would go over fine as many people champion their inclusion in any number of manufacturer's yearly gear line-up.

Dat Alpine White is gonna be his best (safest?) bet at this point. I think a white like Jackson is so well known for and with those black bevels is extremely super duper sexy (re:the King V in this year's line) and would look very nice on this particular beast.


----------



## Zado (Sep 25, 2015)

Pegasus and Sentient combo confirmed


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## cardinal (Sep 25, 2015)

IMHO that guitar's cosmetics are a mess. Just too much going on. Seafoam is cool! Reverse headstock FTW! Offset dots, right? Pearloid pickguard, yeah, and make it black like the hardware!

Not that those things can't be cool in isolation even some modest combination, but putting it all into one mash up isn't working IMHO. Really should dial something back. Use a more sedate color and/or pickguard.. Turn the headstock around. Chrome hardware. I think changing even one of those things would really help pull the guitar back to being attractive. 

End rant.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Turn the headstock around..








Also, as said earlier in the thread, there's most likely going to be a white one.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Sep 25, 2015)

Zado said:


> Pegasus and Sentient combo confirmed



I am liking this more and more.

Just swapped a Nazgul for a Pegasus too in my KM7 and I am really digging it. Wish it inherently had a bit more bass but EQ can help. Pairs with the Sentient really nicely as well.


----------



## Taikatatti (Sep 25, 2015)

any confirmed info on the scale length?


----------



## Zado (Sep 30, 2015)

Taikatatti said:


> any confirmed info on the scale length?



IIRC the proto was 25.5" for some reason,but things might change easily (Keith Merrow got something like 3 protos before deciding )

That said,I love the way it looks.


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 30, 2015)

Taikatatti said:


> any confirmed info on the scale length?



hoping for 26.66 for 666 brutz metal

kidding aside, i hope it is 26.5


----------



## loqtrall (Sep 30, 2015)

lol, I actually really love it, whether it's seafoam green or not.

I've always wanted a more classic looking tele 7, and this is looking great to me.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it still cool to complain about it? Because I'm pretty sure a maple board would make it look like sex. If nothing else, the headstock would be less jarring.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Sep 30, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Is it still cool to complain about it? Because I'm pretty sure a maple board would make it look like sex. If nothing else, the headstock would be less jarring.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 30, 2015)

cardinal said:


> IMHO that guitar's cosmetics are a mess. Just too much going on. Seafoam is cool! Reverse headstock FTW! Offset dots, right? Pearloid pickguard, yeah, and make it black like the hardware!
> 
> Not that those things can't be cool in isolation even some modest combination, but putting it all into one mash up isn't working IMHO. Really should dial something back. Use a more sedate color and/or pickguard.. Turn the headstock around. Chrome hardware. I think changing even one of those things would really help pull the guitar back to being attractive.
> 
> End rant.



I fully agree with this. Messy cosmetics can work, a Les Paul Goldtop is a great example for this, but the seafoam with black hardware and black pearloid clashes like crazy. It's too much contrast. The headstock would need some matching paint to pull it together. And there's one switch in chrome?


----------



## Taikatatti (Oct 1, 2015)

26,5 with hipshot would be awesome. I'm really allergic to floyds.


----------



## Art (Oct 1, 2015)

I would prefer 25,5. Is there any Schecter seven string with that scale length? It would be great to get one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

Art said:


> I would prefer 25,5. Is there any Schecter seven string with that scale length? It would be great to get one.



The late '90s/early 2000's ones.


----------



## Zado (Oct 1, 2015)

Art said:


> I would prefer 25,5. Is there any Schecter seven string with that scale length? It would be great to get one.



Wait for this one


----------



## Zado (Oct 2, 2015)

Fresh pics


----------



## Vairish (Oct 2, 2015)

Providing replacement pickguards can somehow be attained for a reasonable price I would totally consider one of these:


----------



## chassless (Oct 2, 2015)

i'm fine with the pickguard, sometimes i enjoy the gaudy stuff. but that lackluster headstock is a bit of a waste i find.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 2, 2015)

Vairish said:


> Providing replacement pickguards can somehow be attained for a reasonable price I would totally consider one of these:



That plus chrome hardware would really help. 

Many guitar techs/luthiers can cut a reasonable pickguard for not a lot of money. I'll bet you could find someone local to do it without much trouble.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 8, 2015)

What's up with the black back and sides? I don't get it and it looks weird. It needs the neck singlecoil and the black p/g.


----------



## Vairish (Oct 8, 2015)

awesomeaustin said:


> What's up with the black back and sides? I don't get it and it looks weird. It needs the neck singlecoil and the black p/g.



I don't think the back and sides are black. I think it's a transparent dark brown like a Les Paul


----------



## Zado (Oct 8, 2015)

Even cooler if so^


----------



## MFB (Oct 8, 2015)

Am I the only one finding offset dots to look tacky? 

They were OK in limited doses, but now they're being thrown onto every guitar and they all look like the $199 Indo Jacksons. Maybe it's just the size of them since the S Prestige make them look great still, but I'm ready for this trend to be over as quickly as it started.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 8, 2015)

I like it


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 8, 2015)

Honestly, it just has way too much going on.


----------



## Zado (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## HAUCH (Oct 11, 2015)

Sup y'all,

A friend of mine made me aware of this thread today. It's definitely cool to see the stuff that you guys like and dislike about it. Since I've been waiting on a few protos with revisions to come in, I'll make a few things more clear.

It is indeed 25.5, Stainless frets and ebony board with a compound radius. I believe the nut is an R4 or an R5. I personally like wider string spacing because I have big hands, so it feels more like the Ibanez/gotoh spacing than a traditional Floyd.

As far as the headstock goes, I'm getting a few protos soon with a 4/3 head stocks to check out. I personally really like the reverse inline 7. 

The body is swamp ash stained brown, the production one will have a considerably lighter brown stain than the proto you've seen.

I'm currently working with Schecter on the idea of including an additional pickguard in the case that would be routed for H/S and would be black, white, or tortoiseshell.

Seafoam green has always been one of my favorite colors, it will likely end up being a production color. However, we are working on a proper Alpine White or matte black for the second production color.

We are also working on widening the cutaway and making it more comfy while still maintaining the classics tele (PT) look. I've always loved the tele and its stoic nature, I've always been fascinated by the idea of making a super tele.

Anyway, thanks for taking about it. It's cool to see what you guys think. I'll update this thread with new ..../news/pics as I receive them.


----------



## Zado (Oct 11, 2015)

Great to see you here Wes! The guitar itself looks incredible,but the idea of including another pickguard is just out of the world,hope to see it realized when the guitar goes into production. Cant wait to see the other protos with different headstock,though I love it the way it is,I wish they used the traditional headstock more often in their models


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 12, 2015)

Widening the cutout is a good idea.

I have a feeling the head stock may be one of those head stocks that look better in person and just does not photograph well, though I would like it better painted to match.

That would be a pretty cool deal if you could get Schecter to do the H/S pick guard case candy idea you mention. 

Nice guitar sir. An inch to 1.5 inch away from a sale to me, but I still like it and I am glad to see it offered. Very cool axe. Hope they sell like crazy.

I see you reversed the blower and 3 way. Up until you just verified the scale, I was thinking I would reverse the Volume and 3 way from where you have it now when I ordered one...


----------



## chassless (Oct 12, 2015)

hey Wes! i love watching you play on youtube. i'll be following your next projects.

nice guitar there, it's interesting to see you've opted a traditional design over a tired metal-machine type, it's pretty refreshing. that said, i also think that the non-matching headstock kind of clashes with the color scheme of the rest of the body. keep it up!


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 12, 2015)

Thats gotta be the longest join date to first post gap I've ever seen, haha. 

Actually, I think the Avenger A7 headstock might look cool on this.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 12, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Thats gotta be the longest join date to first post gap I've ever seen, haha.
> 
> Actually, I think the Avenger A7 headstock might look cool on this.



I could have sworn I've seen him post here before  Used to have some sweet BRJs.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear Wes, 
As a first time poster, you may be unaware that we need more pics of your guitar/s. So we'll let this slide so long as you comply. 
It's a beauty of a guitar, eager to see future changes, but hope that it doesn't deviate horribly. I'm personally a fan of 25.5" for a 7. For a tele, Alpine White trumps black. 
Facts,
Feraledge


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 12, 2015)

That guitar in Lake Placid Blue+Maple Board+White pickguard would be impossible not to purchase. 
Wes, do you have any desires for alternates with different fretboard woods?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2015)

For the seafoam, you should have chrome hardware instead. With the other 2, I can see black hardware matching fine.


----------



## bulb (Oct 13, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Dear Wes,
> As a first time poster, you may be unaware that we need more pics of your guitar/s. So we'll let this slide so long as you comply.
> It's a beauty of a guitar, eager to see future changes, but hope that it doesn't deviate horribly. I'm personally a fan of 25.5" for a 7. For a tele, Alpine White trumps black.
> Facts,
> Feraledge



I'm not sure if you know this, but Wes was posting here 3 years before you joined haha.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 13, 2015)

bulb said:


> I'm not sure if you know this, but Wes was posting here 3 years before you joined haha.



He was saying "first time poster" because Wes' post count is at 1. Not sure if you just didn't see that or I'm reading too bluntly, if so, sorry Misha.


----------



## bulb (Oct 13, 2015)

ThePIGI King said:


> He was saying "first time poster" because Wes' post count is at 1. Not sure if you just didn't see that or I'm reading too bluntly, if so, sorry Misha.



Yeah, but I think most people who were posting here back in the day remember Wes because he was a regular. In fact, this forum is pretty much the first place I encountered him!


----------



## chassless (Oct 13, 2015)

so what, did he delete everything?

are we going to make a clickbait article about a guitar master's personal life and overcomings?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 13, 2015)

chassless said:


> so what, did he delete everything?



Yes. 

Can we get this back on topic, or no?


----------



## feraledge (Oct 13, 2015)

bulb said:


> I'm not sure if you know this, but Wes was posting here 3 years before you joined haha.



Twas indeed a joke, good sir.


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 14, 2015)

I dig the protoype, headstock and all. I really like when metal musicians step outside the norm and play something other than black. Seafoam green tele = metal!


----------



## Velokki (Nov 19, 2015)

This guitar is so seriously cool and stylish that I can't properly express it. I haven't had GAS for a long time, but very keen to try this one out. Hopefully it's weight is balanced right and the finish will be masterpiece-quality. Seafoam is my all-time favourite color, too!


----------



## pkgitar (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been looking at seafoam teles for years without ever being able to decide on anything yet. If there ever was to be an affordable six string hardtail (or non floyd trem) with an included HS pickguard I would be all over it.
Still anxious to see the final seven though.


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 19, 2015)

any rumours of a 6 string version?


----------



## Zado (Nov 21, 2015)

kromeasdf said:


> How do I stop GAS-ing over this one...



get one,it works!


----------



## jvms (Nov 21, 2015)

Wes, please, do a fixed bridge version. I would kill for that.
And also, what will be the neck shape? SLS? And what's the radius?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 29, 2015)

Not sure how I missed this thread, but that's a pretty cool guitar. And good for him for getting a sig the way he wants. I'm glad it's something different than the typical superstrat.


----------



## Edika (Nov 29, 2015)

From all the things commented here, the only one that really bugs me is the dark back and sides. It seems to be a trend lately and it was one of my main gripes with the first Merrow sig, along with what seemed to be a wite top. It wasn't but that's what it looked like. A natural back, if the ash grain is to be visible, or a Seafoam green body would be so much better. We'll have to wait for the final version but in any case I hope it'll sell well as Wes is an awesome player and seems to be a down to Earth guy.


----------



## Velokki (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Wes? Any news about when this is gonna hit the market?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2016)

Velokki said:


> Hey Wes? Any news about when this is gonna hit the market?



Looks like soon, because Schecter just posted this.


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2016)

^Me likes so much


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 7, 2016)

Damn that is looking great! 
Could I trade the pick guard case candy for a 26.6 or 27 scale. Pleeeese


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Disappointed the seafoam green didn't make it to the final version, but oh well. Still looks cool af


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2016)

kevdes93 said:


> Disappointed the seafoam green didn't make it to the final version, but oh well. Still looks cool af



It might have. He said there might be two versions.


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2016)

There will be a green version, 90% sure of it


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 7, 2016)

WHOOP awesome!


----------



## starbelly (Jan 7, 2016)

This is seriously incredible. I was GASing for a KM7 MKII, but I may have to reconsider (I just love Telecasters). 

The one thing that would guarantee swing me to a KM7 MKII would be if the Wes Hauch sig only came in models with a Floyd. I Would much prefer a hardtail Hipshot bridge.

Does anyone have any insight as to what pickups may be included in the Wes Hauch Model?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2016)

I believe it's Nazgul/Sentient. 
They're going to be similar yet different, it seems. They're both swamp ash guitars with maple necks and ebony boards, as well as have matching pickups.

Key differences are that Keith's guitar is a hardtailed baritone, but Wes' guitar will be standard scale (25.5'') and will have only a Floyd Rose it seems.


----------



## starbelly (Jan 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I believe it's Nazgul/Sentient.
> They're going to be similar yet different, it seems. They're both swamp ash guitars with maple necks and ebony boards, as well as have matching pickups.
> 
> Key differences are that Keith's guitar is a hardtailed baritone, but Wes' guitar will be standard scale (25.5'') and will have only a Floyd Rose it seems.



Nazgul/Sentient (or even the Alpha/Omega) would be ideal.

Has it been confirmed that Wes' sig will only have models with a Floyd?

Also, I wonder if the reverse headstock on Wes' model helps compensate for the lesser tension of the 25.5" scale length.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2016)

I think someone chimed in earlier and said it was Nazgul/Sentient. If it was Alpha/Omega, then these things would be pricey as hell. 

And I'm not sure. It seems like he wants to stick with a floyd since he had a specialty-made KM-7 with a Floyd. 

I honestly doubt the longer length of the strings do much. I mean, I'm not smart with guitar physics, but I assume everything passed the nut's break angle has no effect on the guitar's scale length or the tension.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like soon, because Schecter just posted this.



i like it
but H-H, not H-S finally?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 7, 2016)

Once the nut is locked, you could snap off the headstock and it won't change the feel of the strings. But assuming a regular nut, I'd think a reverse headstock would put less break angle over the nut from the bass strings, potentially giving them a slinkier feel. 

Always nice to have more 7 string options, though while I like Telecasters and hot rodded Fenders, I can't seem to find much there that I like.


----------



## starbelly (Jan 7, 2016)

cardinal said:


> Once the nut is locked, you could snap off the headstock and it won't change the feel of the strings. But assuming a regular nut, I'd think a reverse headstock would put less break angle over the nut from the bass strings, potentially giving them a slinkier feel.
> 
> Always nice to have more 7 string options, though while I like Telecasters and hot rodded Fenders, I can't seem to find much there that I like.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 8, 2016)

Sad panda that he didn't stick with the H-S layout


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 8, 2016)

RiffRaff said:


> Sad panda that he didn't stick with the H-S layout



They may or may not include a second pickguard with it routed for H-S. He mentioned it a long time ago but I don't know if it's still in the works or not.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 8, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like soon, because Schecter just posted this.



hot fricking damn. that's gorgeous.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

Artist Models : Wes Hauch PT-7 FR

Specs are out.


----------



## Dalcan (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish it could sound like a tele!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

Dalcan said:


> I wish it could sound like a tele!



We're dealing with Wes Hauch. The last thing he wants to do is sound like Nashville.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 15, 2016)

The bridge pickup may change. I asked him about it earlier this week and he said he likes the Pegasus but may end up going with more of a PAF style humbucker for the bridge.


----------



## starbelly (Jan 15, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Artist Models : Wes Hauch PT-7 FR
> 
> Specs are out.



I'm still holding my breath for a hardtail version, haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

starbelly said:


> I'm still holding my breath for a hardtail version, haha.



Sure, you can get a hardtail one.

Just buy one, and get one of these as well.


----------



## Zado (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 16, 2016)

Dalcan said:


> I wish it could sound like a tele!



With that Push/Pull feature, it's the next best thing! Definitely beats the LTD TE-407 in that department!


----------



## KentonSummits (Jan 16, 2016)

Zado said:


>



Oh man....


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jan 26, 2016)

New Gear Gods review from NAMM. Funny little cameo of Keith Merrow, Rob Scallon and Jared Dines talking to some douche who works for Schecter.
NAMM 2016 - SCHECTER Wes Hauch Signature PT-7 FR - GearGods


----------



## Forkface (Jan 26, 2016)

"if you like shít that doesn't suck, you might like it"

-Wes Hauch, 2016.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 26, 2016)

can't wait to hear is sounds


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 27, 2016)

Wes is pretty convincing, I want one now because I'd like to think I like shizz that doesn't suck.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 27, 2016)

While I agree it doesn't suck and that it is HIS Sig. guitar, it is an inch and a half away from me parting with my cash for one [which I would definitely do if available in 26.5 scale]

I still want the Prowler II in a seven string 26.5 scale even more 
Same with a couple of the new ESP seven string V Arrow models 

Wes Sig Tele is the closest I've seen to what I would want in that style, I really like it a lot. 26.5 to 27.5 seems to be what works for me so I am bummed as so close. So close.

Damn, just watched the Gear Gods video from NAMM posted above [thanks for that Michael Ten] and now I'm even more bummed. I REALLY like the bolt neck style best and that heel contour looks awesome as does the see thru red on Ash. Huge bonus for me would also be the wide spaced Floyd locking nut. That guitar freakin rawks! especially for the price.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jan 27, 2016)

^^ 7 string Teles are awesome, worse case you can buy it and replace the neck with one built from a local luthier.


----------



## Zado (May 25, 2016)

Nekrobump stands proud here


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 25, 2016)

That looks nice, but I'm still waiting on the seafoam version to be released.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 25, 2016)

Piss on the seafoam one, I need that!


----------



## Zado (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Randy (May 25, 2016)

Knobs and switches seem a little close for my tastes. And I don't mean that in a "SSO wishlist for crap on someone else's signature guitar" way, I mean functionally that looks cumbersome.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (May 25, 2016)

Looks like it's neck through and the headstock isn't the ugly reverse inline one. I'm in for this new version.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 26, 2016)

Dude, that greenburst...so much GAS right now!


----------



## Greenbrettiscool (May 26, 2016)

I'm giggling like a school girl in excitement for that green one.. oh boy..


----------



## dirtool (May 26, 2016)

^is that chrome switch for coil split?
it looks more metal by the way


----------



## HaloHat (May 27, 2016)

celticelk said:


> Hopefully that'll lead to additional 7-string tele models. Maybe one with a fixed bridge and a non-hideous color scheme.



Give me another inch to 1.5" on the scale, keep it bolt neck with the reverse head stock and they can paint it neon barf and I'll buy one first day available...


----------



## Cheap (Jun 3, 2016)

anyone know what's up with wide-scale availability on these? they keep looking better and better..


----------



## Velokki (Aug 26, 2016)

Cheap said:


> anyone know what's up with wide-scale availability on these? they keep looking better and better..



Well, they're available, but no one's ordering them. I asked around many online retailers + one local one, and they just said it can be ordered, and they will work out a price and delivery time is 7 weeks.

So yeah, I guess neither Schecter nor the retailers are in a hurry to get this Hes Wauch neverheard's guitar on the shelves. 

I do understand it, because he's definitely not as well known as your Tosins, Mishas etc. But I'd love to try one out. I would've bought one had I got a chance to try it, but I'm just not the type who's gonna purchase a guitar with special order and if I don't like it, just sell it that second. I'd rather try first.


----------



## Thelamon (Aug 26, 2016)

Velokki said:


> Well, they're available, but no one's ordering them. I asked around many online retailers + one local one, and they just said it can be ordered, and they will work out a price and delivery time is 7 weeks.
> 
> So yeah, I guess neither Schecter nor the retailers are in a hurry to get this Hes Wauch neverheard's guitar on the shelves.
> 
> I do understand it, because he's definitely not as well known as your Tosins, Mishas etc. But I'd love to try one out. I would've bought one had I got a chance to try it, but I'm just not the type who's gonna purchase a guitar with special order and if I don't like it, just sell it that second. I'd rather try first.



Agreed. I really wanted to try one when I was down at Sweetwater, but they don't even have it on the website as an option to order, much less in stock.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 26, 2016)

That's too bad if this isn't selling well. The white one looks pretty good. The price has kept me away because you usually can find pretty nice used MIA and MIJ guitars in this range, but that pricing thing applies to all of these Schecters, which hasn't stopped others from buying the JL and KM guitars. Maybe Wes just isn't as well known?


----------



## feraledge (Aug 26, 2016)

If I was to buy a second 7 string, this would definitely be it. Looks awesome.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Gettin' a Dime vibe from the green one.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 26, 2016)

If he's in BCI now, doesn't he have to play 8's? What does he use with Black Crown?

Does this mean he will get an 8 string super tele? I feel like this is in order, as I really want one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2016)

He's using a Banshee Elite, but I'd imagine Schecter will make him his own 8-string eventually.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 26, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's using a Banshee Elite, but I'd imagine Schecter will make him his own 8-string eventually.



I'd like your post if I could, because I've been wondering about this since he joined the band. Thanks dude! Hope his 8 is still a tele!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 26, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> If he's in BCI now, doesn't he have to play 8's? What does he use with Black Crown?
> 
> Does this mean he will get an 8 string super tele? I feel like this is in order, as I really want one.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_jixT3haL0

He has two Banshee Elite 8's. One has Pegasus/Sentient, the other has stock pickups.


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 26, 2016)

Please DCGL/Schecter give us a 26.5 scale model with the Wes Sig specs. Bolt neck, wide lock nut and ebony board. I don't care what color and no color at all is fine too [Natural]
5pc Wenge-Maple neck and no inlays would kill though lol  

I'll buy one first day available. Please.

[Same with a 7 string 26.5" Prowler btw.]


----------



## that short guy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm tempted by these more and more. Any info on the green ones release date?


----------



## Acrid (Aug 27, 2016)

Any more pics of the green beast?


----------



## feraledge (Aug 27, 2016)

Just wanted to say that it's hilarious that when SD posts up Hauch demo videos and salty mofos be like "but can he play a song?" 
On topic, the OG model keeps popping up in my head throughout the day. Maybe in time... Seafoam would be sick, but silverburst would be absolutely killer.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## CovertSovietBear (Aug 29, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Needs a trem.


----------



## SDMFVan (Oct 2, 2016)

So I've noticed on Instagram over the last few weeks that Wes has been playing an Ibanez 8 and not Schecter. Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## Zado (Oct 2, 2016)

His rig got stolen afaik


----------



## Thelamon (Oct 3, 2016)

None of their gear was stolen, as I understand. It was all "personal belongings" and cash (expensive stuff regardless).


----------



## Zado (Oct 3, 2016)

So he actually switched?  Sounds weird to me


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 3, 2016)

I'd have to assume he has, considering the direct shout out to Ibby on his insta, including trying guitars out and multiple live shots posted by himself. 

Having a signature barely a year old and giving shout outs + uploading photos of other brands is a huge 'no', so it's pretty safe to assume he's switched. 

How bizarre. What's that now, Jackson, ESP, Schecter and now Ibby in the space of two years?


----------



## Zado (Oct 3, 2016)

Yep I read his insta page, but he never actually said something like "i love this guitars,so awesome thank you @ibanezofficial", and his profile picture is still him with a banshee... thought yeah, the facebook one is him with a 'banez.
No idea what happened with the brand, but I can understand the switch, Ibanez is the first choice when it comes to moden metal (djents and stuff like that) players.

Still a very Garzaish move


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 3, 2016)

The first Schecter sig that I'm excited for in awhile and now it seems to be done with...

well, that's was fun while it lasted.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 3, 2016)

That's a bummer! That sig is pretty awesome. Guess I need to actually decide if I want one or not before they're all gone.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 3, 2016)

My bad, the guitar is still up on the Schecter website, it just doesn't appear within a specific navigation path I went down. Garza guitar is still up there too using the other navigation path I went down, so I'm not sure if it's really concrete evidence either way. 

Will edit the previous post.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 6, 2016)

From an inside source, he left Schecter due to quality control issues and not delivering what he wanted. He's now with Ibanez. Shame, because the Schecter looks great. Hopefully we see some awesome LACS for him soon, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2016)

That's odd... From what I've seen, Schecter tends to spoil the .... out of their signature artists.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 6, 2016)

Very odd. Curious as to what he may have wanted. 

Joining an 8 string band literally as your 7 string signature goes to market may have strained things, especially if the brand needed to recoop their investment and spend asap through sales (of a guitar that isn't being used on stage at all) 

Way too many variables to speculate. Interesting to see what LACS guitar eventuates either way. And hey, maybe we'll see a 'standard model' white tele 7 string with floyd on Schecters Catalogue next year! Here's hoping.


----------



## Zado (Oct 7, 2016)

This is going down the Garza way  The guy apparently won't tell a thing about this, no matter how many ask


----------



## oc616 (Oct 7, 2016)

Wasn't his signature with Schecter being developed for a really long time, with many revisions? 

I think someone else mentioned it right, where suddenly he's in need of an 8 string and Schecter probably put their foot down after so many do-overs.


----------



## Zado (Oct 7, 2016)

He still played a Banshee Elite 8 live iirc


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 7, 2016)

That is strange to hear about QC Issues. I have never had problems with any of the newer diamond series guitars (Older ones were.... eh) Plus their USA Stuff is on point.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh dear, so earlier when I couldn't find the Wes Schecter signature, it was because it wasn't in the breadcrumb trail or category for Signature artist. 

When you search the site, you do find it, in the 'outlet' category. Which is for old stock, old models or signature ranges that are outdated or not artists anymore. 

So yeah, pretty official. 

Man, the amount of R&D and initial spend for a company to create a new line is pretty significant. No doubt they'll be pissed at losing a lot of money from this, especially less than 6 months after launch.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2016)

I think Schecter needs to put a rule on making signature teles; they're 0/2 at this point.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah, but that sig is going for $899 in the outlet. Bad time to be broke.


----------



## Zado (Oct 10, 2016)

MFB said:


> I think Schecter needs to put a rule on making signature teles; they're 0/2 at this point.



Yep, it's funny, Wes after quite some changes in the testing process (aka being a pain in the butt) did the switch, and Garza waited the day after the release of his 2nd signature to leave


----------



## Malkav (Oct 10, 2016)

Well here's hoping for a super sexy reverse headstock Ibanez FR 7 string


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 10, 2016)

Honestly, I doubt he'll get a 7 string signature from Ibanez, or even much LACS customisation abilities.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2016)

Might be awhile before he get some LACS goodness, but he might be able to get some free guitars, as well as some LACS-customized Prestiges.

But yeah, given he's swapped like 5 different brands in 5 different years... It's hard to say exactly what he wants.  ...., I'm expecting a Rogue or You Rock endorsement within 2017.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 10, 2016)

hahaha hey don't knock You Rock. I have YRG Gen II Midi guitar and it's perfect for synths and various other VSTs. I can't play piano for .... haha.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 10, 2016)

Wes Hauch has a First Act sig in the works


----------



## Zado (Oct 11, 2016)

I guess now it's official.

Legator is waiting


----------



## Velokki (Oct 12, 2016)

Talked to him on Euroblast, he did say it's official. His explanation was "long story, I guess" and he looked nervous. So, hard to say what happened.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 12, 2016)

Velokki said:


> Talked to him on Euroblast, he did say it's official. His explanation was "long story, I guess" and he looked nervous. So, hard to say what happened.



You're very inappropriate


----------



## Zado (Oct 12, 2016)

Velokki said:


> Talked to him on Euroblast, he did say it's official. His explanation was "long story, I guess" and he looked nervous. So, hard to say what happened.



No idea what happened, he could have just said something - not necessarily an explanation, just a statement- on facebook or instagram, but he really avoided the whole thing..which leads me to think he really had a bad experience with the brand (could have shared, but that's just a personal choice), or maybe he just didn't want to say "well I played the same guitar for too long"


----------



## feraledge (Oct 12, 2016)

Zado said:


> Legator is waiting



*Pounds the ghost of "like"*


----------



## Velokki (Oct 12, 2016)

That was just my experience. Anyway, stoked that he's at Ibanez now, hope he gets a seafoam green 8-string sig there! 8)


----------



## dhgrind (Oct 12, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Wes Hauch has a First Act sig in the works



i thought first act closed their custom shop. or you're making a joke ?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 12, 2016)

Was going to say this earlier but didn't because it seemed too speculative. But maybe it's worth throwing out there in light of recent developments (and also because I've had a few this evening  ): 

I got the impression this wasn't the sig Wes wanted, just the one that was most convenient to him. Obviously he knows Keith Merrow quite well, and I think they were doing a project together around the time of this thing's announcement. So the actual legwork to get a signature in the works was probably very minimal. I'd imagine this was the path of least resistance, even easy as it might be for a player of Wes' caliber and renown to approach any manufacturer. 

But when I discovered Wes' instagram, I saw where he was getting his inspirations for the sig, and I thought it was kind of bizarre how they were influencing the guitar itself. For example: he mentioned he loved his Dime Slime guitar: lime green trans top, with a trans brown back. Classic 90s design, as Wes put it. And he loves seafoam green guitars too, apparently, as well as teles. So what does Scheter do? Make him a seafoam green tele with a trans brown back as his signature. I mean...what?? Who knows where the blame goes--maybe Wes was bad at communicating what he wanted, or maybe Schecter was bad at interpreting--but it seems to me that the influences weren't shaping up into the kind of guitar Wes wanted his name on. It looked like a mishmash of influences, honestly, and ostensibly that's exactly what it was. Obviously that's just an opinion...Wes seemed very enthusiastic about the sig at NAMM, so I don't mean to say he hated it. 

On the other hand, Wes has impeccable taste in gear. He's a big fan of Friedman, he is a diehard fan of Dime, he's owned several high-end guitars from many different manufacturers and boutique shops...I have every confidence that he knows what he wants even if he doesn't know how to relay that info to a company making his sig. So yeah. I don't know how or why it fell apart, but I can't imagine Wes was very happy with the end product and I don't blame him. Hopefully he goes to someone else and gets what he wants, because he's certainly one of the best players out there right now, and deserves the added exposure a signature model brings.


----------



## Zado (Oct 12, 2016)

I know just one thing for sure: if Schecter is making you a signature guitar, there's nothing you can't ask them to do, no matter how absurd or fugly it may seem (or will be in the end). You want a guitar shaped like jabba the hutt in sexy pose? They will do it.
Yep, there might have been a communication problem, but this doesn't really happen if the customer _knows_ exactly what he wants. I mean, tons of guys here have ordered custom made instruments, and they all did with a precise idea of the final result, and that's what they gt in the end; that's how you should proceed if you're into it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2016)

Hauch signature should just be a 7-string Dime From Hell or a Slime 333


----------



## Zado (Oct 12, 2016)

Randy said:


> Hauch signature should just be a 7-string Dime From Hell or a Slime 333



He joined right brand then!


----------

